# Weird black stuff ? on live rock



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey wondering if anyone knew what this stuff is it's seems to be infused on the cured live rock sort of rubbery feel to it ? cant find it on the web ?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's probally a sponge, they come in different colours.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

It's sponge I had quite a bit of it nothing to worry about


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i have the same kinda black sponge, i think this sponges coming from algae when the algae get so thick it become black sponge


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with the others. Harmless black sponge. However, this means if you take any live rock out of your tank, don't let it stay out of the water because sponges die quite rapidly when exposed to air and then they foul up the tank.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool thanks for the good news : )


----------

